# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  SOS NOLA femelle noire ébène 4 ans 12 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie) Nobody's dog Fr

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NOLA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *NOLA*
*Race apparentée : croisée*
*Femelle 12 kg et 40 cm au garrot*
*Née 15-07-2018*
*Arrivée au refuge : 19-09-2018*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*NOLA c'est un gros SOS. La malchance l'a conduit à attendre 4 ans de trop au refuge. Elle a été préparée 3 fois au total, pour qu'à chaque fois quelque chose cloche : sa puce électronique qui ne fonctionne plus, son test sanguin qui revient négatif, son passeport perdu... Maintenant ça y est tout est enfin bon pour elle ! C'est une petite invisible, noire comme l'ébène, qui mérite tellement de sortir du refuge... Elle est adorable, câline, calme. Qui pour lui montrer que la roue tourne ?*

  Elle se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
  Frais dadoption : 250  (identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
  Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

  Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...10858829038420

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/151568018300871/photos/?tab=album&album_id=175565855901087


  Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## Kéline

Nola est réservée en France  :Big Grin:

----------

